

Apple Celebrates 10yrs With Cool Poster - B-Scan
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/06/03/apple-retail-commemorates-10th-anniversary-with-emotive-1812-word-poster/

======
cstuder
Full text:
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=12674933&post...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=12674933&postcount=2)

------
joev
It is interesting to see that Apple positions their retail employees more as
an extension of their support and brand marketing operations, and less of a
simple direct sales channel. Their employees seem to know a lot more about the
products than places like Best Buy. That may due to the relatively few things
they sell- I notice AT&T store employees are very knowledgeable about the
products that they sell, but when you talk to them about service plans, then
you start to get the obfuscation and snake-oil sales.

------
JanezStupar
This cool poster caused me a headache before I read 20% of it.

